# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Hello, can anyone help??

## terryammon

Hello people,
Im new to c# / databases etc, but what im doing is making a game server that is based on c# scripts, with sql database.

The game i play/making  has a website that they release new scripts / updates so you can update your database.
Im know the host of the website have something like this for there game servers.

is there a way so when i add a c# script to download any new updates and update my datebase? each time i load my server up?

hope to hear a reply and thank for your time for readying this.

----------


## rmiao

Not sure what you really want to do, more details? Where's your db? How to you run your c#? How do you connect to server?

----------

